# Helmet vs. Dreadlocks



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

it may seem funny or strange but i have pretty huge dreads and no helmet on this world fits my head.

is there a solution for this?

i thought about buying a cheap helmet and then making a whole on the back of the helmet, trough which i would pull trough my hair. it would certainly reduce the protective effect of the helmet, but i guess it's better than nothing. it's the tech i use with my hats, because like helmets, no hat on this planet fits my head.

any help from other rastas?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

well i'm not a rasta, but i had dreads for 5 years. wore a L helmet till i cut them, now i wear a S, lol.

i wouldn't suggest fabricating your helmet (although the thought crossed my mind back then too), i think you're just gonna have to deal with not having a helmet big enough for your head...or cut your dreads. and we all know what the answer to that is! 

maybe wrap 'em up & make your own little helmet...they're very shock absorbing!


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Spaghetti strainer?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


>


+1
10char.............


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Bam!

......


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


>


this guy wins


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey, I'm with you OP. I've had locks for about 9 years.

So aside from the stupid remarks about shaving heads, and nair, any other suggestions?

I had the same problem with bike helmets.

I noticed that only a few companies make XL size helmets, but that's the ticket really. I've tried on Bern and Smith, but the only XL helmets they make aren't what I'm looking for and are still a little tight. You could try getting a helmet with a removable insulating liner. Locks are pretty insulating in themselves, so, no need for added.

It's really compounded by the fact that a lot of resorts require helmets in the upper portions of the mountains.

Anyone with any real knowledge, not just half-witted attempts at humor?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


>




:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: 

Perfect.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

just bought a helmet a few weeks ago and i wear a medium but i remember trying a helmet that was designed so you could wear a hat underneath .it was huge on my head and it was only a medium i presume a large one would be the kind of huge salad bowl your lookin for sorry i can`t think of the make of helmet if i do i`ll post .


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe this will fit:

YouTube - Scrubs 'Hairmet'


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

We're not worried about messing up our hair, so the hairmet need not apply.

This is pretty fucking pointless. Everyone's just drinkin' the h8raide


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

malpag3 said:


> We're not worried about messing up our hair, so the hairmet need not apply.
> 
> This is pretty fucking pointless. Everyone's just drinkin' the h8raide


What would you like to hear? That snowboarding is popular in Jamaica and Burton is releasing a helmet with a pocket for your stash? 

Maybe send an email to Ricky Williams asking for advice?

Think like a business owner, you're not exactly a huge demographic here. Nobody's going to take the time to engineer and manufacture a specialty dreadlock-compatible helmet, the demand is nearly nonexistent. The best you're going to get is the largest helmet you can find. Sorry, but that's the reality.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

> What would you like to hear? That snowboarding is popular in Jamaica and Burton is releasing a helmet with a pocket for your stash?
> 
> Maybe send an email to Ricky Williams asking for advice?
> 
> Think like a business owner, you're not exactly a huge demographic here. Nobody's going to take the time to engineer and manufacture a specialty dreadlock-compatible helmet, the demand is nearly nonexistent. The best you're going to get is the largest helmet you can find. Sorry, but that's the reality.


Gee you're so witty! That's like saying snowboarding is popular with Americans so they're releasing a helmet with a bucket to catch all of the blood from murdered Arabs. 

Yeah, I'm so glad that snowboarding has become a business that bases it's decisions on demographics. That's keeping it real old school. 

Anyway, I noticed Bern helmets come in XXXL (no joke). Check them out.

As for the rest of this drivel, I'll chalk it up to the thin air affecting everyone's intelligence.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

malpag3 said:


> Yeah, I'm so glad that snowboarding has become a business that bases it's decisions on demographics. That's keeping it real old school.


As opposed to all those big name businesses who make millions of dollars supplying whatever they want no matter what the actual demand may be? Joe's Random Shit in a Bag Inc. has a nice ring, should sell like hotcakes.

Well then, Mr. Gates, send a letter to Giro and tell them to ramp up their R&D department, develop, test, certify, and retool their factory to produce *you* a helmet that you can buy at a reasonable price because that's what a hip new school business would do.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

So anyway, I just proformed a Smith helmet. Their size larges are up to 63cm, which is very accommodating for my rather thick dreads. They adjust in size too, so I'm at the largest expansion of the adjustments in the back, and should I ever leave the locks, I'd probably be at the smallest adjustment.

Smith Hustle!


----------



## BearPaw (Jan 24, 2014)

malpag3 said:


> Hey, I'm with you OP. I've had locks for about 9 years.
> 
> So aside from the stupid remarks about shaving heads, and nair, any other suggestions?
> 
> ...


Try anon talon helmets. They are generally very large fitting compared to all other helmets I have tried. They have a boa too so that should be a plus. I would stay away from Giros for several reasons. I have long hair and my preferred helmet is a custom fit POC.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Holy Necro Batman!


----------



## BearPaw (Jan 24, 2014)

hardasacatshead said:


> Holy Necro Batman!


Had a reason for the post, didn't see dead thread.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Can't hate on a lifetimer @[email protected] Cha ching fada winnn


----------

